# Lots of Free Stuff



## MountainGirl (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am clearing out all my father's film cameras and darkroom stuff. I have at least a hundred items. I'm throwing in a nikon d80 and a few coolpix as well. Trays, tongs, an enlarger, filters,  everything. Also a few nikon film cameras and 2 Olympus Pen EE's. All free to a very good home.

I'm in the valley area of Los Angeles. Pick up only. No shipping.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice of you to give this stuff away, if I were closer I'd nab those Nikon cameras. Good luck.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm in the greater Los Angeles area. I would be happy to review what you have and see if it works with my film stuff.  I appreciate and applaud your willingness to give everything away.


----------



## MountainGirl (Aug 3, 2017)

That might work... I was actually hoping that someone might take everything in one trip. I totally understand that this wouldn't be practical for most people. I was thinking about taking all these boxes someplace where dakroom enthusiasts gather. I called Otis and so far no response. Maybe the photo swap meet in Pasadena? 

Any ideas?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2017)

Craigslist.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

Craig's List.  How many boxes do you have.  I still shoot and process film. Let me see what you have.  I am willing to ship some of the stuff to people on this forum. I'll PM you.


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> That might work... I was actually hoping that someone might take everything in one trip. I totally understand that this wouldn't be practical for most people. I was thinking about taking all these boxes someplace where dakroom enthusiasts gather. I called Otis and so far no response. Maybe the photo swap meet in Pasadena?
> 
> Any ideas?


Find a local camera club in your area.  Call or e-mail one of the officers.  Make it clear that you only want one person to come and take everything away all at once.  The last thing you need is an impromptu tag sale running for several days.  

If you advertise on CL, be aware that sometimes predators will haunt the listings hoping to find a good mark.  Make the same offer in the ad: One person, take it all.  Get the person's I.D. both over the phone/email and in person.  Have someone with you.


----------



## MountainGirl (Aug 3, 2017)

I just contacted Thousand Oaks Camera Club. Crossing my fingers. Out of love and respect for my Dad, I really don't want to have people come and look through everything, picking and choosing. Too painful. I'd just like to send it all off to a new home.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

I PM-ed a response to you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 3, 2017)

If Gary doesn't take it all then going thru a camera club or taking it to a camera swap could be good possibilities. At least the camera swap in my area takes items people want to trade/sell. Gary can probably find it all a good home, which might have pleased your dad to know it's going to people who will get some use out of it,


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> If Gary doesn't take it all then going thru a camera club or taking it to a camera swap could be good possibilities. At least the camera swap in my area takes items people want to trade/sell. Gary can probably find it all a good home, which might have pleased your dad to know it's going to people who will get some use out of it,


I'd be happy to take it all for forum redistribution.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmm, any broken stuff ?


----------



## MountainGirl (Aug 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > If Gary doesn't take it all then going thru a camera club or taking it to a camera swap could be good possibilities. At least the camera swap in my area takes items people want to trade/sell. Gary can probably find it all a good home, which might have pleased your dad to know it's going to people who will get some use out of it,
> ...


Thank you Gary. I'm not sure how to PM to set up a time for you to come by. I will try now.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2017)

On this forum's main page, just look for the little envelope icon in the upper right corner.    Click on it and it will say "Conversations" - just another way to refer to private messages here.


----------

